# Sugar Creek and sandy creek



## ROAMER

Hi, i am wondering if any body fishes the following
1 Sandy Creek
2 Sugar Creek
Thanks


----------



## Ohio Kingfisher

Howdy Friends

Finally some music to my ears...Folks fishing local streams. The Tuscarawas River and any of its tributaries is dynOmite. First let me say it does take patience and practice. That aside, the easiest way to become HOOKED is to start of with a Hook, Line and Sinker (and of course a nightcrawler). Toss your offering on the stream bottom and hang on. The Tuscarawas River Watershed (including its tributaries...*Sugar Creek, Sandy Creek*, Chippewa Creek, Stillwater Creek and Dunlap Creek) offer some of the finest fishing in Ohio. 

Regarding biodiversity (variety of fish species) you would be impressed. Obviously from Suckers to Sunfish, to Catfish and Carp you will catch fish...But be ready for Northern Pike and Smallmouth Bass. I have even landed a few jumbo Yellow Perch. If it has freshwater gills...It most certainly swims in the Tuscarawas River...Best of Luck, See you on the River from Barberton to Coshocton!

Ohio Kingfisher..."I cast in Current"


----------



## real reeltime

ive fished sugar where it emties into the tusc.and behind the now gone rest stop on 77 for saugeye. use to fish the lil sandy between bolivar damn and the tusc. havent fished that for years, for some reason back then the fishn got bad. use to be a great spot for northern early.


----------



## Ohio Kingfisher

Howdy Friends

Regarding Sugar Creek...
Headwater Areas near Brewster and Wilmont, even out near Dalton area
Beach City Dam "Tailwaters"
Franklin Park in Strausbrg "Think Corn Fest Location"
Old 77 SouthBound RestStop "Not sure if property is public or private"

Regarding Sandy Creek...
Headwater Areas near Minerva, some good park access
Malvern "Awesome, One of my honey holes...lots of species"
Magnolia, Try near the levees and ballfields...especially downstream
Bolivar Dam, Lots of Acreage...best spot below dam near Sycamore Trees

Both streams lots of biodiversity...Saugeye, Northern Pike, Channel Catfish, Yellow Perch, Smallmouth Bass, Rock Bass, Black Crappie, Green Sunfish, Bluegill, Largemouth Bass, Yellow Bullhead and Common Carp.

First way to start is nightcrawler on bottom, then try twister tail jigs and finally some smaller crankbaits. Keep in mind, especially for smaller streams...dainty size works better than big and bold. Deep poles (outside bends) are best, but don't be afraid to throw in rapids!

Good Luck and See Ya on the River!!!

Ohio Kingfisher..."I Cast in Current"


----------



## shroomhunter

I used to fish these same waters, Newman creek near where it dumps into the Tusc in Massillon was a great Smallie spot. Out near Orrville I would wade Sugar Creek and get Smallies. Sugar Creek and another creek have a confluence just West of the bridge on SR93 just South of Brewster, used to catch Pike there in March right at the confluence. Also waded Apple Creek and Killbuck Creek at their confluence and caught Smallies there also. Great Pike fishing in Killbuck beginning in early March. This thread takes me back to those days, been many moons since I have fished any of those streams, I think about it often while driving up 77 for work. Yes Kingfisher is right, there are lots of fish in those streams, can't catch any of them sitting here though!


----------



## partlyable

i am from orrville and have kyacked sugar creek, there is not very many deep pools to fish i would love to go out and catch some things in the creek maybe even out of the yak. were around orrville did you fish? i have also fished just west of bolivar in the spring and caught pike.


----------



## Swilliams

Ive been fishing the sugar crwek the last 3 week and doing real good.You nailed it on the head about small cranks and nightcrawlers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Atwood

The saugeye in Sandy and Sugar are pretty much a thing of the past. You may find one on occasion near the mouth of the Tusc. but thats it. We use to hammer saugeye in Sugar Creek back when they stocked Beach City Dam. Fishing has been rough in Sandy this year but the Tusc. has been doing pretty well. You never know from year to year.


----------



## Swilliams

That makes sense .We only have hit saugeye on 2 occasions.The smallies are actually hitting alot and sizes are 1 to 3lbers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

